# Cute Videos



## Scales42 (Aug 13, 2017)

Do you know that feeling? You have a bad day, you are browsing the interwebs, and all the sudden you come across a cute video that manages to cheer you up again!  That's what this thread is all about.

I think I will make the start here 






Its adorable dont try to tell me otherwise


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 13, 2017)

Scales42 said:


> Its adorable dont try to tell me otherwise


It's not adorable.

It's SUPER ADORABLE!

Also, one of my top favorite videos in this category:


----------



## Scales42 (Aug 13, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> It's not adorable.
> 
> It's SUPER ADORABLE!
> 
> Also, one of my top favorite videos in this category:



we are off to a very good start


----------



## fallout19980 (Aug 14, 2017)




----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 14, 2017)




----------



## Scales42 (Aug 14, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


>



I could make a very bad joke about older women, but I wont


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 14, 2017)

Yes, I am linking Buzzfeed. Because cute as FUCK video!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 14, 2017)

Cuteness nuke


----------



## GreenZone (Aug 14, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> It's not adorable.
> 
> It's SUPER ADORABLE!
> 
> Also, one of my top favorite videos in this category:



i have no idea why but Husky's are afraid of the most random shit Curly coated retrievers are similar 

any way my contribution


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Aug 14, 2017)




----------



## Wollymon (Aug 14, 2017)

You asked for it


----------



## Artruya (Aug 15, 2017)

Scales42 said:


> Do you know that feeling? You have a bad day, you are browsing the interwebs, and all the sudden you come across a cute video that manages to cheer you up again!  That's what this thread is all about.
> 
> I think I will make the start here
> 
> ...


Aweeeeee xPPPP omg! <3 thank you for sharing that!


Yakamaru said:


> It's not adorable.
> 
> It's SUPER ADORABLE!
> 
> Also, one of my top favorite videos in this category:


Hehe!!! Dude, i can't handle it xP SO. CUTE.


----------



## JamesOtters (Aug 15, 2017)

Idk if this is cute or not, but I think anything otter-related is cute. This is more funny than cute.


----------



## JamesOtters (Aug 15, 2017)

Wollymon said:


> You asked for it


Hey! I've watched that. A long time ago. I wasn't even a furry back when I watched it. Cool!


----------



## Artruya (Aug 15, 2017)

JamesOtters said:


> Idk if this is cute or not, but I think anything otter-related is cute. This is more funny than cute.


Omg Cx i see why youre an otter!  they're adorable! <3


----------



## JamesOtters (Aug 15, 2017)

IKR? Baby otters are super adorable. It makes you just want to squeeze them, but don't actually squeeze them XD. I've seen some Otter fursonas, most of them being tall, more human sized, but I researched and made my fursona about 2'1"! XD.

Edit: I need pets in the Sims 4. Why haven't they made it yet? The Sims 3 won't work for me!!! If they ever add pets, they need to add OTTERS!!!!!! Maybe not as a pet, because that's cruel, but like you could find them at the beach, river, etc. and interact with them. I want to hear their squeals in The Sims 4!

Edit ll: Save Otters, they're endangered!


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 15, 2017)

Ah yes, I see all too many of those


----------



## Sagt (Aug 15, 2017)

I think a lot of people have already seen this one by now, though I still think it's worth mentioning since it's pretty funny:





Just in case anyone wants to check it out, there are a lot of cute animal videos and photos here.


----------



## Scales42 (Aug 15, 2017)

Lcs said:


> I think a lot of people have already seen this one by now, though I still think it's worth mentioning since it's pretty funny:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I havent! This is hilarious


----------



## Scales42 (Aug 15, 2017)




----------



## Scales42 (Aug 18, 2017)




----------



## Scales42 (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## Scales42 (Sep 4, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


>



Cornflake! <3 I wish more people would realize how adorable snakes are


----------



## Amiir (Mar 13, 2018)




----------

